# Rosettes and trophies ...



## jo-pop

I was reminiscing with a friend the other day about when we used to compete in show jumping, eventing etc. Me and my horse were quite successful and collected quite a stash of rosettes and trophies. I had quite a nice little display of them on a big pin board. (i think they are in a bag in the loft now  )
So this got me wondering, what do you guys do with any of your cats rosettes, trophies etc?
Do you have any photo's to show of your little hoard?


----------



## rcmadd

trophys usually get returned the following year.. our rosettes we have just decorated the livingroom so will be hanging them on the wall soon.. only the good ones though.... i will have a lookk to see if i have any pics..


----------



## rcmadd

ok.. these are just some of the rosettes/trophys..
this lot was from the bingley show last year.. just one cat got this lot...









and just SOME rosettes..

















we have 4 boards like this FULL of rosettes.. but we are sorting them out and keeping just 1st placed and above.. 2nd and 3rd rosettes we are donating to a local girl guide troupe


----------



## jo-pop

Yes but at least you get to put your name on them don't you? Thats what used to happen in the horse world anyway 
So do you get to keep last years Bingley one for another year?


----------



## jo-pop

rcmadd said:


> ok.. these are just some of the rosettes/trophys..
> this lot was from the bingley show last year.. just one cat got this lot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just SOME rosettes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have 4 boards like this FULL of rosettes.. but we are sorting them out and keeping just 1st placed and above.. 2nd and 3rd rosettes we are donating to a local girl guide troupe


Goodness me!! :thumbup1:


----------



## rcmadd

we have only been showing for 18mth.. so imagine what thoes that have been showing for years have..

and no we dont get to have our names(or rather cats name) on a trophy.. not them ones anyway,, we do get to keep a little one..(the smallest one in the pic)


----------



## messyhearts

I throw misc rosettes out & store any 2nds & 3rds as I'd need a third & fourth pin board for them.


----------



## Alaskacat

We have a piece of wire netting stapled to the living room wall - sounds lovely I know!! The rosettes get threaded onto it - the kittens climb them too when they are very bored. I refuse to increase the size so I throw any that are over a year old when I need the space. My daughter's moggie has done quite well so I'm sure she'll keep his rosettres, but the loft is full of other stuff so I have to be harsh.

The trophys are amazing by the way


----------



## Dober

I show dogs not cats, but I pin my nice rosettes down the side of the curtain and just keep trophies in the living room (we dont have too many!). We keep the smaller ones in a little folder with all the prize cards.




























When I get too many to go down the side of the curtain, I think I will get a long piece of string and pin it on the wall, then hang them all off that, like you would christmas cards.

I've seen some people make their rosettes into quilts and things


----------



## jo-pop

Dober said:


> I show dogs not cats, but I pin my nice rosettes down the side of the curtain and just keep trophies in the living room (we dont have too many!). We keep the smaller ones in a little folder with all the prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get too many to go down the side of the curtain, I think I will get a long piece of string and pin it on the wall, then hang them all off that, like you would christmas cards.
> 
> I've seen some people make their rosettes into quilts and things


I can see why you have so many, stunning dogs!!


----------



## hobbs2004

Dober said:


>


What a fab picture! Stunning dog.

I can see you don't have cats - that lamp perched on the edge of the mantlepiece wouldn't last two secs in our household; and the trophie and the pics on the speaker would soon grace the floor too!


----------



## Biawhiska

I have one rosette from my breed club with my cats name on and his title. I have best in show ones kept in a box. The rest I throw away or leave on my pen. Oh, think I have some Imperial ones in a box too.


----------



## Dober

hobbs2004 said:


> What a fab picture! Stunning dog.
> 
> I can see you don't have cats - that lamp perched on the edge of the mantlepiece wouldn't last two secs in our household; and the trophie and the pics on the speaker would soon grace the floor too!


Hehe, we're getting a kitten on Monday so might have to re-jiggle a few things and cover the chair for a little while!  I think my OH would die if they scratched his speakers or the chair to pieces! (They're already covered in dog claw marks, but I've managed to hide them well!)


----------

